

Lies, damn lies and data mining algorithms - zeratul
http://www.b-eye-network.com/blogs/devlin/archives/2011/08/lies_damn_lies.php

======
zeratul
This is a real concern. Industry does not publish their algorithms. If they
are bad we wouldn't know. We would act based on their erroneous
recommendations. Unless there will be something like PCI just for data mining
quality.

